# American Game Breeders???



## BuckeyeChickens

Do we have any American Game Breeders out there???


----------



## Chickenboy

I have a couple


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

what do you raise "CB"???

i keep a few "blues" and a "hatch" or two myself.....


----------



## Chickenboy

I have a gold duckwing cock a red hen.A black tailed white cock and a spangled hen.Also a spangled stag and ten buddies from the golden duckwing over the red hen.


----------



## Chickenboy

Also a blue game Bantam stag.A crele bantam cock and a hen Idk the color of


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Just hatched some American Games this week;









There are some Buckeyes in here, too (the rusty colored chicks)!!!
Game chicks are "hatch" and "blues"....


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Lools like there are very few American Game Fowl breeders/owners here at the "Chicken Forum"?!?!


----------



## cogburn

I have a couple game chickens..


----------



## Energyvet

Doesn't early or oak wood or redmaples have game birds too?


----------



## cogburn

Yes mam......


----------



## DansChickens

I gave my game chickens away because you have to have permits for it or you get warned letter fined


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

DansChickens said:


> I gave my game chickens away because you have to have permits for it or you get warned letter fined


City ordinance??? Don't like to hear these things happening but lots of folks at the HSUS & PETA who want American Game Fowl ALL destroyed!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

cogburn said:


> I have a couple game chickens..


Post some pics Cogburn....love to see what you have!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Lot's of viewers but not many posts?!?! Where are all those Gamefowlers these days?!?!


----------



## Chickenboy

I'll get some new ones up in the morn after or before school.


----------



## shickenchit

Blue.........


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

shickenchit said:


> Blue.........


Bantams???


----------



## Shumaker

Here is a sample of the birds on my farm.


----------



## Shumaker

Here is another pic I like.


----------



## Energyvet

They are really gorgeous birds. Each more beautiful than the next.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

GREAT looking Game Fowl Mr. Shumaker!!!


----------



## PA_Farmer24

WOW, your birds are awesome!!!


----------



## Shumaker

Thanks for the kind words guys.....what you see is just a small fraction of whats on the farm but it's a whole lot of hard work. I love my games, they have been with me a very long time.


----------



## earlyt89

I have gotten into some Cuban yellow legged hatch. Got an American grey. And my pride is my breeding pair of Turkish Maylays.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

earlyt89 said:


> I have gotten into some Cuban yellow legged hatch. Got an American grey. And my pride is my breeding pair of Turkish Maylays.


Love to see some pics earlyt89!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Shumaker said:


> Here is another pic I like.


That "Red Quill" is AWESOME!!!


----------



## earlyt89

These are a few pics I had on my phone


----------



## Shumaker

Thanks for sharing, they look good and healthy......keep it up!


----------



## chickenman18

Earlyt89 what breed are the brown andblack ones please I love them I might see if could get a pair


----------



## earlyt89

Those are my pride and joy. Paid alot of money for that pair. Those are Turkish Malays. That's a breeding pair from separate litters. The father of my male "Ali" killed a blue tick hound dog.


----------



## earlyt89

They are very rare and u can look to spend upwards of $100 for a 3 week old chick. These aren't the type of chickens u ship as 1 day olds.


----------



## kaufranc

Are these birds similar to Shamos? They from the same family? Are they kept in separate coops?


----------



## earlyt89

I don't know what a Shamo is. Yes they are kept seperate. Bought them as 3 week olds and have hand raised them since then. They hop up on my arm. They are 6 and a half months old now and have not started laying.


----------



## Shumaker

Traditional Malays are similar to Shamo but tend to be larger and not as game.......just a rule of thumb but not will all of the breeds. $100 for a young chick......that's a price tag. You better not let to many out of your sight. Good luck with them.


----------



## Shumaker

Here are a couple more pictures. The first one is a Shamo stag.


----------



## earlyt89

These will grow up to be long legged and long necked. Resembles the azil breed. I want some spangled game from a good blood line.


----------



## Shumaker

True aseels are medium stationed with short to meduim length necks and only weigh about 5 lbs. I've been raising those birds for about 15 years now. The real good games are often hard to find because those who have them value them and won't turn them loose to just anybody. However, there are couple different types of spangles, the light legged ones which usually are whitehackles or have whitehackle decent and the the darker legged ones which are hatch birds. Good luck finding them.


----------



## Shumaker

Went through a few more pictures and selected to few more to share.


----------



## Shumaker

a couple more.......I like gamebirds.....can you tell? If anyone reads this and is from Ohio. The HSUS is trying to make raising these birds a felony offence. If you would like to join in the fight to save these amazing birds and save our freedoms; contact me and we can talk.


----------



## earlyt89

I was lucky to run across my yellow legged hatch from Cuba. This has been a very powerful bloodline. I cannot sell him, can only harvest so many eggs a year. These are people that are trying to control prime breeds and possibly start registering cocks like dogs


----------



## Shumaker

First time I've ever heard of registering birds for pedigree purposes. If that bird is in your possession and you like him.....breed him. Ideally, if they are that imporant, why limit the production of them? Do you have a hen to breed them straight? The strongest birds I've ever seen pound for pound are green legged hatch and grey birds.


----------



## earlyt89

Yes the other one is a hen from similar bloodlines. But different parents. I like the green and pearl legged hatch. I just seperated from my wife and I took my chickens today except I gave her four hens and told her to pick out a rooster. She chose my grey. But those hens need protection so she can have him. But I still have my Maylays.


----------



## Shumaker

Typically (not necessarily all of the time), anything that is pearl legged are whitehackles (or of whitehackle decent). Whitehackles are known for their power, just like the hatch birds. If they make you happy....good luck with them!!


----------



## earlyt89

I did not know that


----------



## Shumaker

Personally, I've never witnessed a pearl legged hatch bird, but that doesn't mean that don't exist.....they have always been refered to as whitehackles to me. All Butchers, Murphys, Radios, and several others including kelsos are loaded with whitehackle blood, some of the hatch families and roundhead families have it in them as well. There are VERY few actual "pure-bred" gamefowl in existance anymore. Most are close to being pure but have had other bloodlines introduced to "freshen" them up and bred out after introduction. Sweaters and Radios fowl are a result of out crosses that have worked and therefore broken into a seperate family and maintained. Roundheads (whithackle crossed with aseels) are another example of a successful cross being made into a family. American gamefowl are a very interesting overall breed of poultry.


----------



## earlyt89

Where I live I personally know the family that cane out with the Lacey Roundhead. Such fast birds. I know people that raise these game called "Pumkins" they are a solid orangish colored bird. But they won't sell. Greys are pretty popular here. I've seen bronze butchers and alot of Azil crosses


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

earlyt89 said:


> Where I live I personally know the family that cane out with the *Lacey Roundhead*. Such fast birds. I know people that raise these game called *"Pumkins"* they are a solid orangish colored bird. But they won't sell. *Greys* are pretty popular here. I've seen *bronze butchers* and alot of *Azil* crosses


I think this is the GREAT thing about gamefowl.....we can ALL find a breed, type or color of bird we like to raise or show!  I'm partial to "Blues" but keep a few Yellow Legged Hatch around, too.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Shumaker said:


> Personally, *I've never witnessed a* *pearl legged hatch* bird, but that doesn't mean that don't exist.....they have always been refered to as *whitehackles* to me. All *Butchers, Murphys, Radios,* and several others including *kelsos* are loaded with whitehackle blood, some of the *hatch* families and *roundhead* families have it in them as well. There are VERY few actual "pure-bred" gamefowl in existance anymore. Most are close to being pure but have had other bloodlines introduced to "freshen" them up and bred out after introduction. *Sweaters and Radios* fowl are a result of out crosses that have worked and therefore broken into a seperate family and maintained. *Roundheads* (whithackle crossed with *aseels*) are another example of a successful cross being made into a family. *American gamefowl are a very interesting overall breed of poultry.*


I agree, I have never seen a pearl legged hatch, most are green or yellow but I can't claim to be a "interweb expert" like some folks do and Joe has been at this gamefowl breeding much longer than I so I defer to his expertise on this subect!!! We also agree American gamefowl are very interesting overall....I really like the ones I keep and that's what it ALL boils down to, "keep what you love and to heck with the rest"!!!


----------



## earlyt89

Heck yea. I have been raising laying breeds my whole life and have interbred a few beauties. But I have been into game for only a few years. Got into watching Sabong videos on YouTube and I had to get into it. Right now I'm just in the waiting game for my flock to get a fee more months on them and hopefully I can start raising a small flock of these Maylays. And cross them. If anyone is close to Alabama in maybe 5 months I should have fertile eggs or possibly bittys to trade for other breed birds.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

My interest, when it comes to the American Games has been a somewhat rare breed known as a "Delaware Blue"....its been my goal to keep the breed going given it is the state bird of Delaware! I hope to show a few in 2013 at some regional poultry shows but who knows.....since they are NOT in the APA "standard" it might just be a waste of time?!?!


----------



## Kilbourne9659

these are my whte oeg bantams


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Kilbourne9659 said:


> these are my whte oeg bantams


Thanks for sharing your Old English Game bantams on the American Game thread....we enjoy see other breeds of fowl.


----------



## MommyWoes

Just a quick one... I know this one is mixed, but with what?


----------



## Kilbourne9659

thats looks like a Crele or a Dirty Dom eoch ate about the same thing.


----------



## Kilbourne9659

No problem Buckeye i am also about to get either a pair if silver duckwings or a pair of crele bantams


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

MommyWoes said:


> Just a quick one... I know this one is mixed, but with what?
> 
> View attachment 3928


Looks like a cross of some type....best guess is a "mutt" bantam!
He is a colorful little guy however and i'm sure you are enjoying having him!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Kilbourne9659 said:


> No problem Buckeye i am also about to get either a pair if silver duckwings or a pair of crele bantams


Post some pics....this thread was created primarily for American Game large fowl (LF) but like I said earlier we enjoy seeing pics of other types of fowl, too! Lot's of folks keep OEG Bantams and they are very different tham their American Game cousins so pics of both help folks see the differences.


----------



## Kilbourne9659

Yes i agree pics do help people see the differnce becuase when i first started i thought they were the same.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Kilbourne9659 said:


> Yes i agree pics do help people see the differnce becuase when i first started i thought they were the same.


Seems to be a common issue with folks who are NEW to the world of gamefowl chickens!!! We all gotta learn sometime


----------



## Kilbourne9659

Yea i agree with you.


----------



## Shumaker

MommyWoes said:


> Just a quick one... I know this one is mixed, but with what?
> 
> View attachment 3928


I'm going to take a stab at it......it would appear that it has feathered feet.....so Creole old englsih bantam male crossed of a mille fleur d'uccle bantam female.


----------



## shickenchit

Mille Fluer/barred rock/Creole mix??


----------



## Kilbourne9659

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Post some pics....this thread was created primarily for American Game large fowl (LF) but like I said earlier we enjoy seeing pics of other types of fowl, too! Lot's of folks keep OEG Bantams and they are very different tham their American Game cousins so pics of both help folks see the differences.


Here are some more of my games









This is my toppie bantam.









This is my Brown Red american game.


----------



## Shumaker

Those are pretty.....good luck with them and thanks for sharing


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

shickenchit said:


> Mille Fluer/barred rock/Creole mix??


= "Mutt"!!!  I love these "what is it topics"!!!


----------



## MommyWoes

well someone got one half right... his pop is a mille de fleur bantam roo.








the little guy








his Pop


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

MommyWoes said:


> well someone got one half right... his pop is a mille de fleur bantam roo.


So this was a "test"?!?!? LOL 

To quote a interweb chicken "expert"...."I am less than amused"!!! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Feeding this morning and the game hens are starting to lay and the boys were fighting over their gals, too;









This is what they mean by getting your "hackles up"!!!


----------



## earlyt89

Be careful postin pics like that. Down here people do hard time for even roosters randomly fighting in their yard and a neighbor calls the cops. And if its two game roosters with spurs I'm not gettin in the middle of it so they call that you "watching and producing the animals to fight"


----------



## Kilbourne9659

earlyt89 said:


> Be careful postin pics like that. Down here people do hard time for even roosters randomly fighting in their yard and a neighbor calls the cops. And if its two game roosters with spurs I'm not gettin in the middle of it so they call that you "watching and producing the animals to fight"


Thats differnt than were i am located at. Here even if the cops are called they come and make sure u dont have metal spurs. You are only punished here if you are caught gambling and the roosters have metal spurs on them.


----------



## earlyt89

I know a guy that two of his birds got out and fought by the neighbors fence while my friend wasn't home and they came and put all his birds down. He did have tackle for Derbys tho


----------



## Kilbourne9659

earlyt89 said:


> I know a guy that two of his birds got out and fought by the neighbors fence while my friend wasn't home and they came and put all his birds down. He did have tackle for Derbys tho


They are not that bad here the tackle is considered memoriaballe unless you are caught with them on two roosters


----------



## Bluerooster

I raise American Games. And have fun with them. I'm trying to keep some of the old time strains from becoming extinct.
But I've had to cut way back in recent years, and am now down to only one strain, and some crossed hens.
I've had Clarets by Col Madigan, and Albanys from AJ Houston, and Glenn Justice, Still have the Typewriter blues from Judge Wilkins, of Tx, and our hatch line came from the mating of an old blueface cock, to a hen from Harold Brown. 
Our best rooster finally died of old age at 16 years. But left his son which could well be his clone, to carry on.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Bluerooster said:


> I raise American Games. And have fun with them. I'm trying to keep some of the old time strains from becoming extinct.
> But I've had to cut way back in recent years, and am now down to only one strain, and some crossed hens.
> I've had Clarets by Col Madigan, and Albanys from AJ Houston, and Glenn Justice, Still have the Typewriter blues from Judge Wilkins, of Tx, and our hatch line came from the mating of an old blueface cock, to a hen from Harold Brown.
> Our best rooster finally died of old age at 16 years. But left his son which could well be his clone, to carry on.


Welcome Shorty!!! I really doubt many folks at this forum know much about ALL those names or families you just mentioned but it's good to have some more Game Fowl breeders here to kick things around. Again, thanks for sharing your comments!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Pardon me if this is a really stupid question but I am new and curious.... If you were to have a bunch of regular egg laying hens free ranging and wanted a natural way to protect them from an over abundance of predators would having a single game rooster work for that? I have plans for moving somewhere out in the sticks in the next few years where I can let my laying hens loose but there is a TON of predators in the surrounding woods and I am not one to take up arms. Would much rather find a more "natural" solution. Would love to hear your expertise.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Pardon me if this is a really stupid question but I am new and curious.... *If you were to have a bunch of regular egg laying hens free ranging and wanted a natural way to protect them from an over abundance of predators would having a single game rooster work for that?* I have plans for moving somewhere out in the sticks in the next few years where I can let my laying hens loose but there is a TON of predators in the surrounding woods and I am not one to take up arms. Would much rather find a more "natural" solution. Would love to hear your expertise.


The short answer is NO! To protect chickens from predators you need good fencing, more good fencing and a good livestock guardian dog (LGD)....then you will still loose some to avian predators (hawks, owls and eagles)! Raccoons are my biggest problem in my little part of Ohio but the hawks get a few, too. If you are unwilling to TRAP or SHOOT predators then do the chickens a favor and don't keep any poultry!!!

The alternative is to fence a smaller area and have a good coop that you can close up every night. Predators will still try and get inside the fence and inside the coop at night but at least you will have put some defenses in place to protect them....Roosters will warn the flock when a hawk or owl approaches (they make a shrill warning call) but most Roosters run for cover rather than fight a larger bird of prey! Not ALL run, I have seen my game rooster actually fight a Redtail hawk on the ground but it takes a MEAN game rooster to whoop a BIG hawk! 

Finally, research LGD's....Great Pyrenes (GP) dogs are outstanding predator control but they will roam and bark ALL night long so keep that in mind, too! When we had our GP we did not loose a single chicken to a predator in 3 years.....when we were forced to find him another home we lost a bunch of birds to raccoons, coyotes and foxes that same year. I'm a firm believer a good LGD is worth it's weight in gold when it comes to predator control.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well as it stands now our layers are in a completely enclosed run with a coop that is locked up at night. When we get a real place with acreage we intend to keep the lockable coop idea but I also hear not all chickens will use a coop at night if they're free range. We do have a repurposed pit bull. She thinks the chickens are hers and spends all day out there patrolling but at night she comes in. Thanks for answering my question though! (And by the way I am loving looking at the photos on this thread either way - what beauties you guys have!) Cheers.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Well as it stands now our layers are in a completely enclosed run with a coop that is locked up at night. When we get a real place with acreage we intend to keep the lockable coop idea but I also hear not all chickens will use a coop at night if they're free range. *We do have a repurposed pit bull. She thinks the chickens are hers and spends all day out there patrolling but at night she comes in.* Thanks for answering my question though! (And by the way I am loving looking at the photos on this thread either way - what beauties you guys have!) Cheers.


No offense but a Pit Bull isn't remotely capable of doing the job a LGD that was bred to protect livestock will do....it is amazing the instincts our GP had when it came to ANY form of predator!


----------



## Bluerooster

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Pardon me if this is a really stupid question but I am new and curious.... If you were to have a bunch of regular egg laying hens free ranging and wanted a natural way to protect them from an over abundance of predators would having a single game rooster work for that? I have plans for moving somewhere out in the sticks in the next few years where I can let my laying hens loose but there is a TON of predators in the surrounding woods and I am not one to take up arms. Would much rather find a more "natural" solution. Would love to hear your expertise.


 As Buckeye sed; Get yerself a "workin' Dog". Since we got out GP whe have not lost a bird to any kind of varmit. Also, The GP loves kids, and will put up with whatever a small child can dish out to a dog. 
But beware that these are not house dogs, and are a tad on the large side. Ours is about 120 pounds, and she's a girl. But she'll protect anything inside the fence that she considers to be her livestock.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Oh the Pit Bull wasn't for protecting the chickens... she was sort of dumped on me and I just ended up keeping her. Bizarrely she's taken to the chickens even though she wasn't raised around them. I'm not complaining. I think her mere presence is probably a deterrent for most daytime critters as she is protective to the point of chasing things off (i've seen it.) *shrug* Like I said I will definitely revisit this whole LGD thing when we get ourselves some acreage. I do thank you all for your input though!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Oh the Pit Bull wasn't for protecting the chickens... she was sort of dumped on me and I just ended up keeping her. Bizarrely she's taken to the chickens even though she wasn't raised around them. I'm not complaining.* I think her mere presence is probably a deterrent for most daytime critters as she is protective to the point of chasing things off* (i've seen it.) *shrug* Like I said I will definitely revisit this whole LGD thing when we get ourselves some acreage. I do thank you all for your input though!


She sounds like a wonderful dog WeeLittle Chicken!!!


----------



## profwirick

MommyWoes said:


> Just a quick one... I know this one is mixed, but with what?


how very cute!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

some of the Games at Crains Run Ranch;



















These were taken last summer....


----------



## Energyvet

I like the first one with a single comb. Beautiful bird. What a Roo should look like.


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Few of mine


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

grgfishkeeper said:


> Few of mine


Nice fowl grgfishkeeper!


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice birds. Beautiful and healthy too.


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Thanks love these birds some of my favorite on the yard.. very tame and more like pets


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Well it was 65F today in SW Ohio (rare in January) but I spent some time putting some of my breeding groups together for the spring hatching season! Working on my "Hatch" line this year in addition to my "Blues"....love to just see these American Game Fowl roaming my little 8 acre spread. While my Buckeyes are very striking with their DARK RED MAHOGANY color on the green pasture its hard to beat those Black Breasted Red game cocks!!!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Buckeye where in sw ohio you located im in bethel 

Would ne interested in buying some game hatching eggs or chicks. I also raise hatch and clarit and just got 2 dom pairs.

Winter has been rough on my games ive lost several and i didnt hatch a whole lot so numbers are low on my farm...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

grgfishkeeper said:


> Buckeye where in sw ohio you located im in bethel
> 
> Would ne interested in buying some game hatching eggs or chicks. I also raise hatch and clarit and just got 2 dom pairs.
> 
> Winter has been rough on my games ive lost several and i didnt hatch a whole lot so numbers are low on my farm...


grgfishkeeper, I am south of Dayton in Miami Twp close to the Austin Blvd interchange (exit 41) at I-75. I'm on the Montgomery/Warren County line practically....in between Springboro and Miamisburg!

I just set some "hatch" eggs but i'm not sure if they will be fertile....it was very cold when the hens started laying them! Maybe as we get into spring get back with me and if I have any to spare would be happy to help you out anyway I can.


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Will do for sure


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

by the way, bethel isn't that far away! have you been to the new Rural King on Old Troy Pike in Huber yet??? Chicken feed was cheaper than TSC or my local feed mill and they have a little bit of everything!!!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Never been there but i get mine from a small feed mill that makes there own and get it for around $10 a bag. .


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

grgfishkeeper said:


> Never been there but i get mine from a small feed mill that makes there own and get it for around *$10 a bag*. .


WOW....I have NOT seen chicken feed prices at $10 per 50# bag in a very long time?!?!? Heck, scratch is nearly $12 per 50# down here in my area!!!


----------



## Energyvet

I pay $15 and $16 on the East Coast.


----------



## robopetz

The cheapest I've seen, they sell them by the pound at a buck a pound. And I thought that was cheap.


----------



## Kilbourne9659

Scratch is $20 and cracked corn is $9.50 in Kentucky


----------



## Kilbourne9659




----------



## earlyt89

Oh yea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluerooster

A Few of ours:


----------



## Kilbourne9659

They look good. Mine are the Anerican game Bantams. What are blood line are yours?


----------



## earlyt89

What here is the third pic and the last one.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Kilbourne9659 said:


> They look good. Mine are the Anerican game Bantams. What are blood line are yours?


Are those pics "Modern Game" Bantams, Kilbourne???


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Nice looking "blues" you have BlueRooster.....real purdy!!! 

Do you use any "hatch" blood in your Blues or do you prefer Brown Reds when mating them???


----------



## Energyvet

Ok. What do we think here? He's got the legs of a game breed but the color of a Delaware. Any ideas?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Ok. What do we think here? He's got the legs of a game breed but the color of a Delaware. Any ideas?


Could be a cross of some sort?!?!? I used to have an American game cock that was all white with a black tail many years ago and he was the BOSS of the yard for about 5 years!!! Never knew what strain he really was but he was clearly a game cock. There are so many different American games it can be hard to say sometimes.


----------



## Energyvet

He's pretty aggressive. I can't get him to stop fighting with everyone. Otherwise he's a pretty great Roo.


----------



## Bluerooster

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Nice looking "blues" you have BlueRooster.....real purdy!!!
> 
> Do you use any "hatch" blood in your Blues or do you prefer Brown Reds when mating them???


 Hatch, just a touch though (bred back to 1/4 or less). Also a smidgin of Albany, (1/8 or less). That gave me what I was lookin' for. some of these:


----------



## kaufranc

Bluerooster those are gorgeous ! Congrats!


----------



## Kilbourne9659

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Are those pics "Modern Game" Bantams, Kilbourne???


Yes the rooster is blue and the hens are black razors.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Kilbourne9659 said:


> Yes the rooster is blue and the hens are black razors.


Nice looking "Moderns", thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## Kilbourne9659

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Nice looking "Moderns", thanks for sharing them!!!


Thanks & no problem.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

A Dutch poultry publication did a story on my Delaware Blues recently....here is the link and is a the picture of the bird they used for the article (see page 10);

http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/13E01A01.pdf


----------



## ReTIRED

BuckeyeChickens said:


> A Dutch poultry publication did a story on my Delaware Blues recently....here is the link and is a the picture of the bird they used for the article (see page 10);
> 
> http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/13E01A01.pdf


*INTERESTING ARTICLE, *Jeff. 
Bruce ( -ReTIRED-)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

ReTIRED said:


> *INTERESTING ARTICLE, *Jeff.
> Bruce ( -ReTIRED-)


Thanks ReTIRED!


----------



## Energyvet

Kudos to you! Nice looking boy you got there too.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Kudos to you! Nice looking boy you got there too.


See I told you guys I'm NOT just a BUCKEYE nut!!!


----------



## MaransGuy

I raise American Game.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

MaransGuy said:


> I raise American Game.


Share some pics with us sometime MG....we love seeing what everyone has!!!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are the latest pics I have of my favorite AG breeding pen. I have one other breeding pen that has a Grey rooster over some hens. This one os my favorite though. Two of the hens in these pics just went broody and I plan to set them soon.


----------



## hildar

I love the game birds after we found our little man. I have decided to get me some more this year. They are very expensive chicks though at $6 each but I figure its well worth it.


----------



## MaransGuy

That is a VERY good price. They usually go for "alot" more, especially if they come from good stock.


----------



## hildar

MaransGuy said:


> That is a VERY good price. They usually go for "alot" more, especially if they come from good stock.


Well at that price I figure I can get my money back by selling a few babies next year. My husband said there is a Mexican guy in Angier that sells fully grown ones for about $100 to $300 each. But like I told my husband I don't want fighting roosters.

I want ones that I can enjoy, and the kids can as well. I love my chickens, and to me raising them and knowing I am able to show them and breed them makes me happy as can be. It just means more fun of bringing up tiny babies for generations to come.


----------



## MaransGuy

Well said.  The Mexican guy is probably selling them for fighting since he is asking that kind of money for them. Fighting roosters are just as nice as none fighting roosters. Game are just more aggressive towards other roosters.


----------



## hildar

MaransGuy said:


> Well said.  The Mexican guy is probably selling them for fighting since he is asking that kind of money for them. Fighting roosters are just as nice as none fighting roosters. Game are just more aggressive towards other roosters.


True my little man was used as a fighter, and according to many he was a loser. However he shows no aggression towards my bigger rooster. They seem to be buddies. He gets along great with the older rooster. And my older rooster makes about 4 of the little man, but I can carry the little man every wheres and he is as happy as can be. My kids love him.


----------



## hildar

I didn't order the chicks like I was going to do. However I had a very nice breeder offer to send me some show quality eggs next month through the mail free, I just pay the shipping. I can't wait.


----------



## MaransGuy

Good luck!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

My game fowl hatches were not that great this spring, hoping for better luck in 2015!


----------



## Bluerooster

hildar said:


> True my little man was used as a fighter, and according to many he was a loser. However he shows no aggression towards my bigger rooster. They seem to be buddies. He gets along great with the older rooster. And my older rooster makes about 4 of the little man, but I can carry the little man every wheres and he is as happy as can be. My kids love him.


 Neat thing about true AGs is that the roos will kill each other, even nest brothers. And they start at a very young age. (~6-12weeks) Sometimes they make it to 6 months, but very rarely.
The rooster must be seperated the instant they start killing each other. 
Now don't mistake this for sparring, and getting their pecking order. 
Many is the time I've gone out to find a young stag flogging his brothers dead body. 
True AGs are not for the feint of heart. Yet they are the most hardy, and self sufficient chickens around. They know how to survive in extreme circumstances that would kill a "normal" chicken with a quickness. 
But they also require special care to insure that they survive their yard mates. 
#1 the roosters must be seperated, (unless you only want one, and don't care which one)
#2 the hens are seasonal layers. 
#3 the hens will also kill each other. (for no apparent reason)
Thing is, a true game will stay and fight another whether on the yard or in the pit. He doesn't know the difference, all he knows is that there is an opponent that must either die, or run. I think it all boils down to survival of the fittest, to carry on the bloodline. Yet he is the most docile of fowl to be handled by humans. They make great pets. We've raised many in the house. And they can be house broken easier than the dog. 
When properly cared for they can live to a ripe old age. We had a rooster, BooBoo was his name, who lived to be about 17 years old, despite being fought and winning 7 times, and subsequent blindness. He also (being blind) was able to top hens, and take care of his flock up untill the day he went to roost, and didn't wake up. He managed to out live his father (who was only a year older) by about 7 years.
I'm doing the best I can to keep the game, in American Games. 
But with todays laws it's becomming very difficult, but doable.


----------



## Fiere

Very interesting!
A friend breeds American Games and those things will tear the arm off you if given half a chance, the roosters especially but the hens were not much kinder. Very beautiful, very savage birds. I was offered a trio and very graciously declined. I don't have the means to keep them the way they should be kept.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Fiere said:


> Very interesting!
> A friend breeds American Games and those things will tear the arm off you if given half a chance, the roosters especially but the hens were not much kinder. Very beautiful, very savage birds. I was offered a trio and very graciously declined. I don't have the means to keep them the way they should be kept.


Generally, the more you handle them the less likely they are to "tear your arm off". My games are extremely easy to handle but like BlueRooster mentioned in the previous post they will kill other Cocks and Stags in a minute if they are not kept separated!


----------



## Fiere

Yes he certainly does not handle his more than he absolutely needs to. I keep a lot of roosters and need them to get along, so the games would not do well here. They are beautiful birds.


----------

